# Maine Nor' Easter



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

Wells Beach


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

Moody, Maine


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I was just up in Maine this weekend. I didn't see much coastal damage, but I did notice a lot of trees knocked down, as well as ponds flooded across roads.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

The damage was pretty good from that storm just about everywere. I lucked out and stayed high and dry with no damage. But I remember watching the news the next day and they had video of a state truck plowing the roads by the ocean to get the rocks off them.


----------

